
Australian Defence to move secret files out of data hub after Chinese buy-in - martyvis
http://ab.co/2sHpNCY
======
martyvis
The Australian Defence Department will terminate its relationship with a
Sydney data centre in 2020 and move its secret files back into a government-
owned hub, because a Chinese consortium bought half of the centre's parent
company. Key points: Chinese consortium bought 49pc stake in data hub's parent
company Defence will shift data back into government hands once contract
expires Moving data could cost up to $200 million The department is preparing
to spend up to $200 million on the move, despite assurances from the company,
Global Switch, that its files are secure.

